# Should i go for higher studies ?



## noble (Feb 19, 2015)

*Situation:*

I am an indian with B.tech in mechanical engineering like 10 lakh other engineers produced in india annually ( from PTU)

I did job at small scale manufacturing industries where i had to do work as a helper/labourer/manual-work. Because of this couldn't stick to those jobs for longer than 1 month.

Now i have applied applications for australian universities for engineering management courses, because even with experience i will never achieve much with my current situation.
*Financial Condition :*

Now financially : My father earns rs.10L per annum and have a property worth 40L to take loan of 20L for education.

Would it be right choice financially as fees for 2 yrs management would be 24L?
*score:*
7 bands in Ielts
68 percent in btech with 10 backlogs [i never wanted to do btech but its a ritual in India these days]
80 percent in senior secondary schooling
85 percent in matriculation

My parents like all indian parents are ready to send me abroad to get rid of viscous life cycle of India but i am nervous/ scrared for my future.


----------



## Mariakarda (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, Noble. Of course decision are taken only you. But I think you should use every opportunity your life gives. The main thing is starting to move in the right direction. And then problems will be solved easily. 
Do not worry for your scores, because present-day students have many various assistants, such as various training programs or sites. For example, for writing an essay or another type of homework you can not only use wikipedia, but many others sites, such as https://essaycool.com/. And if you also work somewhere, as my husband do, and you do not have time for independent writing, you can take advantage of their paid services. 
I think if you go for highest studies you make your parents happy and give them one more reason to be proud of you. And in the future, your today's decision can give you the opportunity to take care of your parents. I look forward to know what decision you made. And I wish you good luck and hope my reply will be helpful for you! 
With best wishes. Mary.


----------



## freejumper (Apr 8, 2015)

It's never bad to go for higher studies, you will never regret it but one day you may regret not go


----------



## alice1swan (Jun 16, 2015)

hi) it's only your decide. i think if u want to have a good job u should


----------



## AliciaNelson (Jun 26, 2015)

it's never bad to go higher in studies


----------

